# Lakers/Bobcats



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Gasol returns, Hill and Nash still out. I think Pau will excel his first game back on both ends of the court. Hoping Kobe takes a back seat this one and Lakers get an easy W.

The revenge of Sessions!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers boobtwats*

Have we had a 3 game win streak yet? I dont know, this looks like another trap game to me. Bobcats play with a ton of energy. If we give them easy buckets off turnovers its going to be ugly for us.

This should be another W, but I am not convinced the lakers are any good yet.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Bobcats*

Going out on a limb here and saying we'll defeat the Bobcats!

And yes, we've had a 3-game winning streak (with Bernie coaching).


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Lakers Bobcats*

bring back bickerstaff!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Bobcats*

Pau makes his return tonight. That's a big lift in terms of energy. I say we win this one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a feeling Pau is going to have a big game.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Kemba scores thirty, Charlotte loses by fifteen. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

trap game - lakers suck v the bobcats historically


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> trap game - lakers suck v the bobcats historically


Tell me about it. I attended their last 3 games in Charlotte. All losses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pay is basically playing to not get traded. Sure Nash isn't back yet, but he's gotta prove that he can still get the job done with or without Nash.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yep, its already all Pau's fault again - must be lakers forums


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I actually have a pretty good feeling about this one. I won't be watching since I'll be at the Dallas/76er's game, so make sure y'all keep this thread active so I can get a feel for how the game went. Go Lakers!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Don't get why you start guys to pull them within 5 minutes. Politics?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Is Tawn hurt? I'm at a sports bar and have no audio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

27-12 run by Charlotte to end the half.

27-10 before Kobe's jumper.

WTF. :wtf:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sometimes its really hard to tell what dantoni is doing. Its apparent now that Pau is primarily a 5 he can't play 4 anymore doesn't move well enough anymore for the life of me with both those guys in the paint there is no way we should be giving up straight ;line drives and finishes in the paint no way. Our offense is funny we just switch up how we play possesion to possesion.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It's really amazing how the Lakers make everyone look like the best team in the league against them. Now down by 14 to the BOBCATSSSSSS. :rant:

P.S. Special note to Luke and Jamel: No, I am not really mad. I am just posting that way.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Down 14. It's good that we have an offensive guru (dantoni) to bring us back


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

We sit here and talk about how to integrate Pau gasol meanwhile the bobcats are forced to start bizmarkie bimbo... And are winning


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Down 14. It's good that we have an offensive guru (dantoni) to bring us back


Good thing we got rid of brown huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

42-16 run by Charlotte on the Lakers floor. 

Charlotte, a team that has lost 11 in a row, looks like world beaters out there.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Make that 47-19 and it sounds like a Philly crowd there.

Thank God I passed on the idea of getting tickets to this game.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Good thing we got rid of brown huh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Broken record. Yawn.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

In a week start Nash, Meeks, ebanks, metta and hill


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe we're down 16 at home to this team.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Broken record. Yawn.


What you complaining about coach? I agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

No effort on defense. None.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Metta just Kobe jacked a possession 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

So this team is looking to be - i think - 6-10 under the Pringles Era. At what point does Magic call up Kobe and advise him to get Dantoni fired. Save us, Magic.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> So this team is looking to be - i think - 6-10 under the Pringles Era. At what point does Magic call up Kobe and advise him to get Dantoni fired. Save us, Magic.


Not so fast. They just scored 9 in a row to cut the lead in half.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Ron said:


> Not so fast. They just scored 9 in a row to cut the lead in half.


The way gasol has been neutralized is beyond bizarre. It doesn't seem like Pringles is willing at all to adjust his system to maximize Gasols strengths. Paying a center 20 million to shoot long jumpers SMH. :sigh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> So this team is looking to be - i think - 6-10 under the Pringles Era. At what point does Magic call up Kobe and advise him to get Dantoni fired. Save us, Magic.


He can just do what he did for brown. And then we can fire dumbleavy in a month too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bobcats are still the Bobcats, only down by 7 at the end of the quarter Lakers should win this.

I emphasize "should."


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Lakers shooting 37%


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Woot, down 5


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice sequence for Pau.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Y'all got this. The kitties have used up all of their good basketball.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I miss the days when we used the Kobe/Pau pick and roll.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

28-4 run after a 49-21 run by the Bobcats.

"Game of runs" is a true understatement for this game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

As soon as we started keeping their guards out of the lane we got momentum back.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> As soon as we started keeping their guards out of the lane we got momentum back.


Yup.

Oh. Henderson just posterized Howard.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Crazy play by Henderson.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Biyimbo is +31 right now bahaha


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Henderson just did something James Naismith never imagined would happen around one of his peach baskets.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kemba Walker is the real deal.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Gasol gets the ball posted up on sessions. Throws a touch pass to Morris at the 3 point line.... Stupid


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Biyimbo is +31 right now bahaha


You mean Henderson.

And Gasol is -35.

Kobe Bryant! :laugh: Awesome 3.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Ron said:


> You mean Henderson.
> 
> And Gasol is -35.
> 
> Kobe Bryant! :laugh: Awesome 3.


Nope, buoy bio. One play he was that, then the next play he dropped by 16. Walker was +46 on the same play. Don't think this is very accurate.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Could see that charge coming a mile away.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bobcats have scored all of 7 points in the quarter and are still somehow in this game.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Terrible shot Kobe.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Meeks has jacked up two terrible threes in this quarter with about 22 seconds left on the 24 second clock. WTF. :wtf:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I just realized this is at home, which makes it even more pathetic.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ugh!! It's like we shift from brilliant ball to garbage in 3.5 seconds! No happy medium with this team. Smh


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I just realized this is at home, which makes it even more pathetic.


? Over two hours into the game and you just now realize this?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Nope, buoy bio. One play he was that, then the next play he dropped by 16. Walker was +46 on the same play. Don't think this is very accurate.


Looking at ESPN's box score. It is changing all over the place. Unreliable.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Ron said:


> Meeks has jacked up two terrible threes in this quarter with about 22 seconds left on the 24 second clock. WTF. :wtf:


Yeah he's a chucker. But I still like having him on the team.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Pass it Kobe.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> ? Over two hours into the game and you just now realize this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


I get Jazz and Nuggets games. Not all of us have the privilege of watching them on tv. And I'd never pay for league pass because it is a ripoff.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Win or lose, this is ****ing pathetic. We are going to get clowned by the Warriors on Saturday.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I like that play by Morris even though he got blocked. Didn't just pass it right back to Kobe for a long jumper.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Morris should not be playing in crunch time still too erratic. Dwight either apparently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

DH12 with the bonehead goaltend. FML.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

What a tragic possession.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*LakersReporter*  Incidentally, Kobe has scored at least 30 points in 7 straight games now, the only player 34 or older to do so in NBA history.


Dude's a walking Orthokine billboard.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers should pressure the inbounds. Bobcats without any timeouts.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lakers dodged 3 bullets right there. Wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Meh, 1.5 bullets.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow we got lucky with the Henderson miss.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Our legacy: we beat one of the worst teams by 1 point at home.

I don't know what to think anymore about this team. ****ing pathetic. But a win is a win, I guess.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I get Jazz and Nuggets games. Not all of us have the privilege of watching them on tv. And I'd never pay for league pass because it is a ripoff.


180 bucks. I pay more than that to watch a game live. No worries, just weird that a guy is critical about coaching without watching games. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crazy finish. I'll ****ing take it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Worst 
Win
Ever


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Woohoo only 3 games below .500


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This win was uglier than Sam Cassell...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> 180 bucks. I pay more than that to watch a game live. No worries, just weird that a guy is critical about coaching without watching games.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Problem is the feed is so crappy, even with high speed Internet. It worked the first year, then the second year it didn't work. I can find a stream anytime but my antivirus just ran out, so no games until that is back.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Problem is the feed is so crappy, even with high speed Internet. It worked the first year, then the second year it didn't work. I can find a stream anytime but my antivirus just ran out, so no games until that is back.


You know there is a broadband only option for league pass? It's like $110 and the quality is great. I mean you invest at least 200 hours a year into this hobby that is following the lakers, so that's like a 50 cent per hour expense on a hobby. Someone that plays golf or something goes through that in a month at least.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

So apparently MDA is contemplating starting Meeks and sliding Kobe to the 3.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> So apparently MDA is contemplating starting Meeks and sliding Kobe to the 3.


I still ask, did Tawn get hurt? Dnp tonight. 




Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks like it was probably a good thing that I was at the Mavs game instead of tuning into this. It's great that we got the W, but this looks like it was a really frusterating win. Oh well, we're on a three game win streak, so that's something.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

We are still really bad. The bobcats are bad, and we almost lost to them at home. This team plays so stupid it drives me crazy. It was like they were trying to throw the game away. The worst part about it, was that they showed stretches of how absolutely dominating they can be. They build up a small lead, have a great couple possessions and then just shrug and go back to being lazy.

We gave up 21 offensive rebounds and 95 FGA's to them, crazy numbers. Somehow we got the W.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It's like it's feast or famine with the team. They look dominant for stretches and then they look like a D-League team two minutes later.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I was really surprised how quickly it switched for them. We had all the momentum, were getting stops and moving the ball beautifully. Then it just stops. No defensive energy, no movement on offense and a lot of Kobe ball. It is so frustrating.


----------



## ludanyang (Dec 20, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> Gasol returns, Hill and Nash still out. I think Pau will excel his first game back on both ends of the court. Hoping Kobe takes a back seat this one and Lakers get an easy W.
> 
> The revenge of Sessions!


Howard needs a better performance


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I would like to see Dwight hold on to the ball stronger and make some better passes, but he had 18 boards and 4 blocks. What more do you want?


----------

